# this wasnt in my business plan!



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Gulp!! How many hives there?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Oh Man,  Sorry for your Luck.


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

around 600


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope the picture is just where you have to cross to get to the higher ground where the hives actually are.
Bill


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck with them, hopefully it's not a wash. It should be letting up now but who knows. I know a few yards were lost around here and a couple orchards up the street are flooded due to the creek/irrigation ditch that's overflowing into them.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Hopefully they won't float away. I had a wintered yard that floated down a creek that normally was a quarter mile away and six feet wide when it was flowing at all!. I was able to rope some as they floated under a bridge and surprisingly some made it to high ground under the lid and lived thru it. Fortunately a much smaller bunch than yours.


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

this was taken this morning. same road. i had to go a different way thru water over the hood of my truck.
i will post beeyard pics later but lots of cleanup needed and forklift as many pallets floated away and on top of each other.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Did any of the hives make it?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Jacobee said:


> View attachment 30342
> View attachment 30343
> 
> i had to go a different way thru water over the hood of my truck.


Wow. I am not sure that I would be so brave with water over the hood. Next thing you know it is over the whole truck, who knows. I am surprised the engine did not stall.

I can only wish you all the best in these tough times.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I know the feeling 
Driving up to a yard of floating hives is defeating. 
We drove with water up to the truck doors thst night picking hives, still alive uptop in dry spaces above the floating waterline, with the exyloader

Best of luck


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

i just wanted to update on this incident. lost about 300 hive total mostly singles. but we combined the weak ones that were left. they made it thru the almonds came out super light after feeding 2 times. i put them on a location where i saw some black sage but not much. plugged out in a week and a half and are all swarming! my first time on a sage flow. o well now i have more mite resistant afros!
the worst thing that has come of this is the moldy come so i am asking if anyone has had to deal with this type of problem before.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

If I were you I would be thinking about packing your wheel bearings and changing your differential oil.
Unless your seals are fairly new, wading around in deep water can wreck things in a hurry.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

On the mold side of things I am assuming you are talking about the mold on the frames? Assuming that it is, toss the frames ot melt them, get foundation and start over. The bees will have such difficulty with the molds. They will resist going into the moldy boxes and have to tear it down and rebuild or just deal with it. It is easier for them to build foundation as there are no fungus issues. Even with a flow they are really slow to get into fungus boxes. It is tough on them. Bite the bullet now, otherwise you will likely regret it. Perhaps an extraordinary sage flow can help overcome this but I do not have that experience.

My experience on moldy frames comes from improper storage of honey supers. Rain on recently extracted frames, followed by cold storage in a poorly ventilated building for the winter, equalled great oppotunity for molds to grow. 

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

When I picked my yard out of the creak I found that it was the stored pollen which caused almost instantly mold. 
I culled lots of greasy comb


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Pollen would be indeed. Then greasy frames. All in all a very unpleasant thing. Best to cull hard and try to forgetabout it, otherwise you will see bees struggling on crappy combfor a long time.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

jean-marc said:


> Pollen would be indeed. Then greasy frames. All in all a very unpleasant thing. Best to cull hard and try to forgetabout it, otherwise you will see bees struggling on crappy combfor a long time.
> 
> Jean-Marc


yes i definitely noticed the bees do not want to go into the box of moldy comb. they did work it but it took a long time. during the black sage if it was a whole box they ignored it. so i had to pull them and put honey supers on. i am thinking that throwing them away may be my best option, sounds like some of you have delt with this. i was just wandering if i dipped the frames in a mixture of honey be healthy that they might work them better. i know that once the flow is over they will ignore them. for ****s and giggles i will try a few things.

and oh yes i am ready to bite the bullet!


----------



## Jacobee (Dec 27, 2011)

harry i lived in silverton for 2 years and my brother lived half way between silverton and silver falls and every september i would have bees crawling up my shorts were those yours? and thanks for the recomendation i will have it done


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Jacobee said:


> yes i definitely noticed the bees do not want to go into the box of moldy comb. they did work it but it took a long time. during the black sage if it was a whole box they ignored it. so i had to pull them and put honey supers on. i am thinking that throwing them away may be my best option, sounds like some of you have delt with this. i was just wandering if i dipped the frames in a mixture of honey be healthy that they might work them better. i know that once the flow is over they will ignore them. for ****s and giggles i will try a few things.
> 
> and oh yes i am ready to bite the bullet!


Toss them. Just be done with it. This is the kind of thing that keeps on hurting you forever. I mean the bees plain jane told you to toss them. They ignored the boxes during a strong honey flow. It is costing you money in lost production and will create disease issues when the flow ends. This too will cost you money. So either you pay now or keep on paying with struggling bees. It is a crappy situtation to be in, but it sounds like you are trying to save a nickel, that will end up costing you a dollar.

Jean-Marc


----------



## angels and bees (Apr 14, 2017)

Jacobee said:


> around 600


Sorry for your loss. A newbee here that hopes to reach 400-500 hives one day. Is it normal for commercial beeks to have 600 hives in one place? What conditions in the area make it good for that many hives? Thanks


----------

